# Help baby scorpions!



## T_ROY (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a asian forest scorpion and just found baby's on her today. 
When can i remove them from the mother. I didn't see them yesterday and all of sudden the showed up and they're big well bigger then baby T's. 
Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey, I don't know how much reading you have done around here yet, but you usually (some people say never!) don't want to take scorplings away from the mom.  They will come off on their own in the next couple of weeks.  Until then, leave them and mom alone as much as possible.  If you want to try and feed them, take a cricket, rip off its head, and put it close to her.  She may or may not eat it.  Remove any or all remains within 24 hours.  When they all come off, separate them and give em something good to eat.    Have fun.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 20, 2009)

Read this by yours truly
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=69385


----------

